# New Garage Build "The Beginning"



## DarrenSTI

The start of our new double garage started on the 4/01/10, prob take us to the end of Feb to totally finish, poss longer if this poo weather continues
Ground work goes on, taking 2 walls out and shed destroyed, footings dug, and a sweeping drive way added.
Before:-








After:-








Before:-








After:-








This will give us 3 garaged spaces (one single and the new double) which the Trans Am will live in, looking forward to finally being able to machine polish a car in the warm&dry.
More pics to follow as and when.
Thanks for looking
Daz


----------



## yetizone

Looking like a good start - hope to see more pix when weather allows progress


----------



## ChrisJD

Keep this updated. I so want a garage to put the EVO in

Chris.


----------



## Leemack

Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## Scotty17

looks good mate!

something id love to do is build my own garage, are you going to knock a portal so to speak so you can go between garage 1 and two and the new one?


----------



## -tom-

looks very intresting keep the pics going


----------



## DarrenSTI

Scotty17 said:


> looks good mate!
> 
> something id love to do is build my own garage, are you going to knock a portal so to speak so you can go between garage 1 and two and the new one?


That was the original idea, to make it into a triple, but due to load bearing walls and the massive rise in cost of the new garage having a cut out part it didn't add up, basically is wasn't worth the extra cost for what we saw as a hole in the wall ("Bring on the WALL")lol, but we did add an electric main door, make it a bit easier on the old back.

The new garage is a free-standing self erect unit made of metal, but the same colour as the house/existing garage, so it should blend in a little better. Costs went upwards the more little windows you added and like wise a walk through. Plus with a car in the single garage you couldn't walk through anyway lol.


----------



## ryand

Nice one - do you mean 4/1/10? Assume so! Looking good.


----------



## DarrenSTI

ryand said:


> Nice one - do you mean 4/1/10? Assume so! Looking good.


LOL opps, still can't get use to this new date (dummy), I'll edit that bit lol


----------



## jamest

Subscribing.


----------



## Swanny_UK

DarrenSTI said:


> The new garage is a free-standing self erect unit made of metal, but the same colour as the house/existing garage, so it should blend in a little better.


Do you mind if I ask which supplier you've selected for this?


----------



## DarrenSTI

Swanny_UK said:


> Do you mind if I ask which supplier you've selected for this?


Autobuild Ltd, based in Bucks. Web site :- www.autobuildltd.co.uk
tel:- 01753 648484.

This company came out best on price/delivery/mods to garage.

hope thats of some help:thumb:
____________________________________

Bit of an update, builder popped round today to see what the site was like after the snow, its slowly clearing/melting away, so should get going again very soon.


----------



## DarrenSTI

The ground work continues after the snow fall, footings finalised, hard-core laid and compacked........its getting there slowly:-


----------



## sunilbass

how far down are you digging down for your foundations mate? i'm gonna be starting my build in a few weeks!


----------



## gregb

How Much ?


----------



## Franco50

Just subscribed to this thread as I love these kind of projects. Can I ask if the garage supplier also provides an erection service? (ooer missus)  I presume you are doing your one yourself. I had a look at their website but not much to indicate average prices.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

looking good, would love to increase the covered parking at home... subscribed!


----------



## DarrenSTI

sunilbass said:


> how far down are you digging down for your foundations mate? i'm gonna be starting my build in a few weeks!


They have been dug down to 24cm, this is for a garage size of 7m x 8m.


----------



## DarrenSTI

Franco50 said:


> Just subscribed to this thread as I love these kind of projects. Can I ask if the garage supplier also provides an erection service? (ooer missus)  I presume you are doing your one yourself. I had a look at their website but not much to indicate average prices.


They do offer that service of erecting it, but they said it pretty simple frame work, 2-3 guys should take 4 days, the quote was £2100, so we opted out of that, as the builder was one of these guys anyway, so has an idea of the prep/build of it all.


----------



## DarrenSTI

All the ground work is now complete, boarders up around the footings, hardcore topped up.
Just have to wait for it to dry out as much as poss before we lay the cerment, temperature doesn't seem to be a problem now, just back to good old british rain


----------



## craig06typer

Can't you just bucket the water out and crack on with the concrete?

Looking good btw!

Craig


----------



## DarrenSTI

craig06typer said:


> Can't you just bucket the water out and crack on with the concrete?
> 
> Looking good btw!
> 
> Craig


You can do that yes, but we're also waiting for the delivery of the cerment. Nearer the time we may do that.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

wow, you've built a moat!!


----------



## DarrenSTI

Update from builder:- No laying of cerment this week due to sub-zero night time temps. It can't be laid in minius conditions, and needs 1 if not 2 days and nights left un-covered, after that then you can cover it from the elements.

So until the temps pick up a few degrees at night, the waiting starts again:tumbleweed:


----------



## StuaR32t

still... better doin it right, than twice


----------



## DarrenSTI

StuaR32t said:


> still... better doin it right, than twice


Exactly right, make it a proper job.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Does this sort of thing have to conform to building regs etc?


----------



## DarrenSTI

Rob_Quads said:


> Does this sort of thing have to conform to building regs etc?


No, due to the size its just under, but we did need planning permission, but again the size helped as it isnt that big and having the room for it also.


----------



## Lump

im in for the view :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads

DarrenSTI said:


> No, due to the size its just under, but we did need planning permission, but again the size helped as it isnt that big and having the room for it also.


I was going to say - lucky otherwise you would have probably have to dig 3 times deeper than you've gone.


----------



## David.S

good old raft foundation


----------



## DarrenSTI

*Update at last*
Thursday saw the arrival of the cement truck, and so with the use of its huge funnel we managed to get it right where we wanted i.e right at the back. Truck looks as big as the house once it was up the driveway lol

A bed of sand was added then the plastic membrane to stop any moisture rising up:-

































All levelled off nicely, that night the temp was above freezing so it all paid off, and its well under way of setting solid with no fear of cracking up.
















Drying up nicely


----------



## John-R-

Looking good :thumb:
I take it in pic 2 that is your power feed at the right hand side, if so its massive  looks like at least 3core 10mm or possibly 16mm

John


----------



## brinks

Looks a good size base when you compare it to the Scooby in the background, coming on nicely.


----------



## DarrenSTI

John-R- said:


> Looking good :thumb:
> I take it in pic 2 that is your power feed at the right hand side, if so its massive  looks like at least 3core 10mm or possibly 16mm
> 
> John


Yep thats the power feed alright, not sure on the core of it, all I know is that is was updraded to more than we'll ever need, safer I guess.



brinks said:


> Looks a good size base when you compare it to the Scooby in the background, coming on nicely.


It is being built for the Trans Am, and shed contents, but should be big enough to get 2 cars in, but manyly just one with room to work on it.
Just wish it was the Scooby going in there lol


----------



## iain m

wish had that kind of room for a wee detailing hideaway from the missus.lol


----------



## David.S

Nice float finnish 

cant see any cat paw prints in it


----------



## DarrenSTI

David.S said:


> Nice float finnish
> 
> cant see any cat paw prints in it


lol I was think would I wake up to seeing kids had visited and left there mark.......but all was well


----------



## John-R-

DarrenSTI said:


> Yep thats the power feed alright, not sure on the core of it, all I know is that is was updraded to more than we'll ever need, safer I guess.


Seriously that is probably the same size of not larger than the feed coming into your house 

John


----------



## Matt197

Any more updates for us?


----------



## TCD

Looks good dude!


----------



## chappo

that looks pretty impressive so far mate.


----------



## DarrenSTI

Only that myself and my Dad took all the shuttering off Sunday, ready for the delivery of the garage frame this coming Friday

Whether its gets started is another matter as snow is forecast once again this week. I'm sure it will be started though, so hopefully all being well this time next week it *maybe nearly *done.

Will post up updated pics as we go


----------



## robertbentley

So what size is it ?

Looks great !


----------



## DarrenSTI

robertbentley said:


> So what size is it ?
> 
> Looks great !


Thanks
Garage size of 7m x 8m.
2mo is should be delivered, but its peeing down right now, so looks like thats all that it will be=delivered


----------



## robertbentley

DarrenSTI said:


> Thanks
> Garage size of 7m x 8m.
> 2mo is should be delivered, but its peeing down right now, so looks like thats all that it will be=delivered


I built a brick one a few years back, and I went mad and had it 5m x 6m. It looks like a bungalow.

HOWEVER -

Yours is gonna look like a branch of tesco!!! :thumb:


----------



## DarrenSTI

robertbentley said:


> I built a brick one a few years back, and I went mad and had it 5m x 6m. It looks like a bungalow.
> 
> HOWEVER -
> 
> Yours is gonna look like a branch of tesco!!! :thumb:


LOL, you could be right there.
It was done this big not only to house a huge american car which is 18ft long and just as wide, aswell as the contents of the shed, so BBQ's, bikes, mower's etc.

Todays the day for delivery...........what you think will it turn up or not, and there bits of snow floating round in the air now, perfect.


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

fingers crossed they deliver today, don't think the snow will hang around too long this time... although looks cold over the weekend.


----------



## DarrenSTI

Made a few steps forward now, after figuring out the parts and their names a start was made on Tuesday (monday it was raining-what a supprise)
goes together well, once you've sorted out how the first side goes the 2nd follows pretty quick and so on.......
Looking at how hight the roller doors will be, might be a struggle to get it up (so to speak), as its dam heavy, see how that goes later on:-








Dont suppose the colour is too bad, bit more red-ish than we thought, but aye its not purple lol. long way off yet but it will soon be sitting well, grass and plants grown back etc, plus a door is to be cut in this side too:-


----------



## johnsastra16v

looks great! love the work so far with it


----------



## Phil H

looking good!!


----------



## CheeseBurger

Looking good.

I wish I had the space to make a larger garage, mines just big enough for the car and tools.


----------



## rds1985

i'm green with envy


----------



## DarrenSTI

The result from the friday and saturday, sunday was a wash out yet again, roof on, back wall complete, plus rear door fitted:-
















Since these pics we have added the beam for the roller door, which is the next step.


----------



## Misha

nice. more space for detailing lol


----------



## DarrenSTI

Misha said:


> nice. more space for detailing lol


Dam it, you guessed, but this space is for the Trans Am, not mine. But detailing will still be the name of the game:buffer:


----------



## Misha

any plan whats gona go on floor? like epoxy or something. what about wall insulation.


----------



## DarrenSTI

Misha said:


> any plan whats gona go on floor? like epoxy or something. what about wall insulation.


The flooring we had spoken about getting smoother then painting it, so have to look into that, walls I think are being left as they are for now, and we'll see how it goes in the colder months as to whether they are looked at in some way.

But we want to tie inn the 2 garages like painting the floors same colour etc, so laying fllor for one would really work for other.


----------



## robertbentley

I'll be interested to see what you use on the floor.
I used B&Q's finest "Garage Floor Paint" and I followed the instructions to the letter... 2 coats of B&Q's garage floor sealant, then 2 coats of the paint, and it looked amazing. THen I parked on it, and the day after I had 4 bare patches where the wheels were. 5 years on - 20% of it has come up. I guess it keeps the dust away, but it doesn't look great.
2 cans of 5L of sealant and 2 cans of grey was over £100 ! Now I have to decide if I should get it up and start again, or just leave it be.


----------



## zetec_paul

How did you manage to get planning permision for that? my neibours would be going mad if i added a tin shed on the side of my house.


----------



## DarrenSTI

robertbentley said:


> I'll be interested to see what you use on the floor.
> I used B&Q's finest "Garage Floor Paint" and I followed the instructions to the letter... 2 coats of B&Q's garage floor sealant, then 2 coats of the paint, and it looked amazing. THen I parked on it, and the day after I had 4 bare patches where the wheels were. 5 years on - 20% of it has come up. I guess it keeps the dust away, but it doesn't look great.
> 2 cans of 5L of sealant and 2 cans of grey was over £100 ! Now I have to decide if I should get it up and start again, or just leave it be.


Oh right, we had seen that paint in B&Q, thought that was the one to get. 5 years is not great before it starts to come off, maybe something to look into.
But have found out today we cant get the surface any smoother, so its staying on the rough side, oh well.



zetec_paul said:


> How did you manage to get planning permision for that? my neibours would be going mad if i added a tin shed on the side of my house.


The size is just under planning permision needs, although we did chat to our neighbours before hand, and they were fine with it.


----------



## robertbentley

DarrenSTI said:


> 5 years is not great before it starts to come off


It started to peel off the first day I parked on it. And yes, I left it to cure for a week before parking on it !!!



DarrenSTI said:


> The size is just under planning permision needs, ...


Wow - I had to get planning permission for anything bigger than a single garage.


----------



## jaymbee1

Your house must be massive if thats less than 15%.


----------



## DarrenSTI

Opps I made a booboo, we *DID *need planning permission, but not building regulations, that was the one we were under the size limit, sorry about that.


----------



## Rob_Quads

How high is it - guessing less than 2.5m?


----------



## Smeds

Love it, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## DarrenSTI

Moved the rear door about today for better positioning








All the trim work now on, just one bit to go on above the rear door, and the guttering to be added, door will be painted soon








Roller door on and working great









This just leaves us with the small tidying bits, the on to the electrics


----------



## Rob_Quads

Electrics - Hmm I am sure your getting someone in for that aren't you


----------



## warrenlord51

look brill and am sure cost effective?


----------



## Guest

I hate to say it, but those steel line doors are absolutely terrible - make you you keep a close eye on it, and keep it maintained properly - ie. checking limits regularly if its electric, and that the curtain is running square (if it runs off-square, the easiest way to solve it, short of pulling it all down and re-rolling, is to unroll it a little extra than it is all the way down, and pack the low side with cardboard).

Garage looks great though


----------



## DarrenSTI

warrenlord51 said:


> look brill and am sure cost effective?


Oh god yeah, getting a pro in for that.



mikehiow said:


> I hate to say it, but those steel line doors are absolutely terrible - make you you keep a close eye on it, and keep it maintained properly - ie. checking limits regularly if its electric, and that the curtain is running square (if it runs off-square, the easiest way to solve it, short of pulling it all down and re-rolling, is to unroll it a little extra than it is all the way down, and pack the low side with cardboard).
> 
> Garage looks great though


Well the roller door will be electric, all the runners are bang on, you have a tension part to ease the doors movement, we'll see how it operates over time.


----------



## Guest

DarrenSTI said:


> Well the roller door will be electric, all the runners are bang on, you have a tension part to ease the doors movement, we'll see how it operates over time.


If fitted properly, they are very good in operation early on, but they deteriorate very quickly, usually when they roll unevenly.


----------



## DarrenSTI

After a good wash/sweep up it was ready for the Tranny.
next job though is to get all sorted with electric's then the cupboards, shelves etc
















more to follow soon!


----------



## johnsastra16v

immense.

the car and the garage


----------



## Aoraki

I think you will need to insulate, the condensation will be like rainfall off that steel roof and walls!


----------



## DarrenSTI

Aoraki said:


> I think you will need to insulate, the condensation will be like rainfall off that steel roof and walls!


You think?, well the roof has a kind of felt layer to it, but the walls are bear, well all we can do is see how it goes on the colder nights.


----------



## gtigolf1984

i think that garage was a waste for what your putting in it! - vw's rule.

just kidding - nice car (and different) :thumb:


----------



## gtigolf1984

Aoraki said:


> I think you will need to insulate, the condensation will be like rainfall off that steel roof and walls!


is there any heating in the garage?


----------



## Deep blue

DarrenSTI said:


> You think?, well the roof has a kind of felt layer to it, but the walls are bear, well all we can do is see how it goes on the colder nights.


Looks really good:doublesho:thumb: 
Are you going to put water tap in the carage?


----------



## DarrenSTI

gtigolf1984 said:


> is there any heating in the garage?


Not planning to, but as I keep saying see how it goes for us, its all new, and if we find it chilly then we will sort it out easy as that.



Deep blue said:


> Looks really good:doublesho:thumb:
> Are you going to put water tap in the carage?


We already have a water supply outside, along with a 50mtr hose that I always use for car washing, so its no different.


----------



## gtigolf1984

fair enough. still looks cool tho' :thumb:


----------



## DarrenSTI

gtigolf1984 said:


> fair enough. still looks cool tho' :thumb:


Yeah it is, thanks. We are happy with it, plenty of room for the car and our shed contents which was always the aim.


----------



## Deep blue

DarrenSTI said:


> Not planning to, but as I keep saying see how it goes for us, its all new, and if we find it chilly then we will sort it out easy as that.
> 
> We already have a water supply outside, along with a 50mtr hose that I always use for car washing, so its no different.


Do you call it tap? It's water post here Nevertheless I meaned tap with sink... Well I quess that you know what Im meaning:lol:


----------



## graeme

Aoraki said:


> I think you will need to insulate, the condensation will be like rainfall off that steel roof and walls!


as above

Our building at work is same type with walls and roof (though a lot bigger) We have found the condensation to be really bad on the floors. Our roof is approx 30ft high and the building is 75000 sq ft so with smaller you might get some wet.

Superb garage space though, nice job. Oh how i want one.......


----------



## mdre83

Looks cracking, both car and garage :thumb:

Any more updates?


----------



## DarrenSTI

Nothing much else to report except the electrics are all installed now, x4 double sockets 2 light switches front & back doors, and the main roller door is now operated by remote control.

Next thing will be to paint the floor to keep the dust down, the fit it out with cupboards, shelves work bench.

Thanks all for comments:thumb:


----------



## chillly

Looks rather yummy mate:thumb:


----------



## Kano

looking good man !


----------



## Bero

Darren - How is the lower most part of the walls and the cement slab sealed? I bought a house and the garage is a very similar design. There is a large gap between the walls and slab (see attached pic) which i need to fix!

I'll start my own garage thread once i get round to making a photobucket account - painted the floor this week, looks much better now.


----------



## evobaz

robertbentley said:


> I built a brick one a few years back, and I went mad and had it 5m x 6m. It looks like a bungalow.
> 
> HOWEVER -
> 
> Yours is gonna look like a branch of tesco!!! :thumb:


Do you have any pics of the 5m x 6m garage? I'm at the planning stage at the moment and was thinking of that very size but i'm just worried it'll be too much in the back garden.


----------



## robertbentley

Inside or outside ??

On the inside, it fits 2 cars in easily, and you can open the doors too, if you park them well.










The outside has a pitched roof, so it has 2 sloping sides.

If it had got 4 sides to the roof (4 triangles) it would look a lot smaller. It's quite imposing as it is.

BUT you get more loft space with a pitched roof....

bob


----------



## evobaz

robertbentley said:


> Inside or outside ??
> 
> On the inside, it fits 2 cars in easily, and you can open the doors too, if you park them well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outside has a pitched roof, so it has 2 sloping sides.
> 
> If it had got 4 sides to the roof (4 triangles) it would look a lot smaller. It's quite imposing as it is.
> 
> BUT you get more loft space with a pitched roof....
> 
> bob


Hi bob, cheers for the reply. I take it yours was 6m wide and 5m long? I think i'll need to go with a hipped roof (sloping on 4 sides) so that it doesn't look too imposing as if I wnet with a pitched roof the neighbours next door would be looking at the garage side on and see it at its full height and I don't want to upset them. Do you have any outside pics?


----------



## robertbentley

It is 5 feet wide, and 6 feet deep, as you drive in. Door is a standard size sectional door, anything bigger is mega-money. I'd buy a roller door next time, as they take up less room in the garage.

A hipped roof (4 sides) will look much neater, mine looks nearly as big as next doors house.

If I was doing it again, I'd look into the concrete floor more, as the damn thing peels up a lot, even though I spent a lot on paint. The concrete is slightly sandy if you scrape a chisel over it with enough force.

Pics here...


----------



## 47p2

robertbentley said:


> If I was doing it again, I'd look into the concrete floor more, as the damn thing peels up a lot, even though I spent a lot on paint. The concrete is slightly sandy if you scrape a chisel over it with enough force.


Have you thought about grinding the floor? When I put my floor in the weather was too warm and the top dried out too quick leaving a very powdery surface, it was so bad that plumes of cement powder would rise when walking over it. I left the concrete to cure for 6 months before hiring a grinding machine to remove the top surface then I sealed it with a clear sealer and I now have a rock hard surface with no powder.


----------



## robertbentley

Interesting, what kind of grinder was it, and what kind of sealer did you use ???
Did it create a dust cloud that made a mess of everything in the garage - or was there any kind of extraction available ?? 

Very interested in this !!!

My concrete pad was laid in winter, but yes, it was very dusty, and the B&Q garage floor sealer + paint I used just peels off if you attack it with a screwdriver....


----------



## evobaz

Thanks for the pics Robert. I've been planning on going for an insualted roller door. After looking at your pics I think i'll have to go for a hipped roof. If I went for a pitched roof it'd be sloping from front to back so the neighbours would have the apex facing them and don't think they'd be too chuffed.


----------



## 47p2

The grinder was of the type that holds carborundum blocks, they come in 3 different grades from coarse to fine depending on how smooth you want the floor. I left mine with a slight roughness to it as I didn't want to slip in the wet, you can hire the machine from any hire shop. There was a fair amount of dust, but it had to be done and was well worth the effort, also extraction is available and I had booked it, but it was not available when I hired the grinder.

The sealer I bought was Nufins Curecoat Super, from a company called SIG, they are a concrete supplies company and will advise the best product for your individual requirements, highly recommended and give great advise.

What you could try is to scrape a small section of your floor with a flat blade (paint scraper would be perfect) to reveal what is underneath. You will find that the surface is soft and powdery but a few mm below the aggregate will be there, this is what you have to grind down to.

This is my new surface showing the hard non dusty aggregate


----------



## 47p2

evobaz said:


> Thanks for the pics Robert. I've been planning on going for an insualted roller door. After looking at your pics I think i'll have to go for a hipped roof. If I went for a pitched roof it'd be sloping from front to back so the neighbours would have the apex facing them and don't think they'd be too chuffed.


Hipped roof will cost a lot more than an apex roof, have you priced the cost yet? Contact your local truss manufacturers and have them run off some prices. This should be done before you submit your plans as having it changed at a later date can cause a lot of time wasting. The other thing to consider is that with an apex roof you will have more storage space, worth thinking about!!!




























Plus the possibility of raising the roof space to accommodate a ramp :thumb:


----------



## evobaz

47p2 said:


> Hipped roof will cost a lot more than an apex roof, have you priced the cost yet? Contact your local truss manufacturers and have them run off some prices. This should be done before you submit your plans as having it changed at a later date can cause a lot of time wasting. The other thing to consider is that with an apex roof you will have more storage space, worth thinking about!!!


I've not had any quotes for roof trusses. Do you know roughly how much more expensive the trusses for a hipped roof are compared to a pitched roof (i.e double / treble etc). Extra storage space would be great but I don't want to fall out with my neighbours. I'd be happy to sacrifice some space if it keeps the neighbours happy. I don't really do any mechanical work on my cars so a ramp wouldn't be required.


----------



## 47p2

I don't know the cost of building a hipped roof, as I said contact local truss suppliers, they will however ask for a drawing of the roof to provide quotes, but if you ask them for a rough guestimate they should be able to assist. 

Have you spoken with your planning department yet regarding the build?


----------



## PaulN

Great extra space there, im sure cost was a big factor but these style of garages can never compete will brick ones.



















The most positive i can say is its a smashing size but i would have waited to afford brick, to me its lowered the kerb appeal of your house.

I hope i dont offend as im not trying too.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Kev_mk3

Can i ask what made you go for the style you did over brick or woodern? very nice work tho


----------

